# Earwig pinched me!



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 1, 2010)

I had a earwig scorpion pinch me today and it freaked me out  . Ever since then, i keep thinking there are bugs crawling in my peripheral vision.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 1, 2010)

What is an earwig scorpion? Earwigs freak me out when they try to pinch! I found the biggest one I have ever seen a week ago, it was an inch long! My daughter fell in love with it, but it died. She was disappionted. My kid is a nut, she has been stung by bees and wasps, and still loves them and rescues them from the birdbath and other standing water, by hand! Please post a pic.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 1, 2010)

I say there ol chap, pinch it back :tt2:


----------



## ismart (Jul 1, 2010)

likebugs said:


> What is an earwig scorpion? Earwigs freak me out when they try to pinch! I found the biggest one I have ever seen a week ago, it was an inch long! My daughter fell in love with it, but it died. She was disappionted. My kid is a nut, she has been stung by bees and wasps, and still loves them and rescues them from the birdbath and other standing water, by hand! Please post a pic.


Your daughter reminds me of me when i was a kid.  I used to do save various insects from drowing in my pool. I must have been stung a hundred times! :lol: I still get stung now and again! I just don't learn.  :lol:


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 1, 2010)

likebugs said:


> What is an earwig scorpion? Earwigs freak me out when they try to pinch! I found the biggest one I have ever seen a week ago, it was an inch long! My daughter fell in love with it, but it died. She was disappionted. My kid is a nut, she has been stung by bees and wasps, and still loves them and rescues them from the birdbath and other standing water, by hand! Please post a pic.


Yeesh, it was an earwig scorpion.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 1, 2010)

I tried feeding it to one of my mantises but the pincer part pinched them too.


----------



## ismart (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Yeesh, it was an earwig scorpion.


To bad there is no such thing.  It probably would look pretty cool though. I wonder if it would sport the arse pinches with the scorpion tail or what?


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 1, 2010)

Their pinch isn't that bad (to me at least) when their pincers are at max growth. I noticed that their pinch is actually stronger (skin breaking) when their pincers are half grown or less. And yes, I feed them to my mantids too...but only after I break off one or both of those pincers (blinded one of my mantids once).


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 1, 2010)

What the heck is an earwig scorpion?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 20, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> What the heck is an earwig scorpion?


It's pretty much like your regular dragon scorpion except that it doesn't breathe fire and it has twice as many ears.


----------



## ismart (Jul 20, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> It's pretty much like your regular dragon scorpion except that it doesn't breathe fire and it has twice as many ears.


Ooooh!!! Thanks for clearing that up for us Phil! :lol:


----------

